# Cloth Nappies-I need an idiots guide



## KX

I was raised on cloth as my mum reitterates to me all the time. :twisted: 

Can someone tell me exactly what it is I need, and where is the best place to buy from?

I would like snazzy/fancy/girly designs-is this just covers you buy?

Many thanks-just need pointing in the right direction :D 

Also paper liners-are they not harsh on the baby? :?


----------



## KX

PS Rebecca is about 23lbs or so in weight


----------



## Cat

Sorry I cant be of a lot of help, as its all a bit of a mad science to me but I found this site with is a great help, you put in all your requirements of what sort of thing you need, baby age, quick drying, environmentally friendly, easy to use etc and it lists the nappies most suitable for your needs.
https://www.chooseanappy.co.uk/

Happy Hinys come up as the best for me and they looked really nice.


----------



## Wobbles

Beanie & Kina I think would be a good start for advice :D


----------



## KX

Well girls if you read can you please help :D


----------



## Minxy

Let's presume you want to wash every other day, I'd go for at least 12 nappies.

If you want fancy ones, you've got two options. Pocket nappies come in all sorts of fancy designs and are stuffed inside with the boring stuff so the pattern's always on display. Or plain nappies can be covered with all sorts of wacky wraps ( you'll need at least 4 wraps as these can be wiped clean and last a few changes)

Paper liners can be soft but if you're concerned opt for washable fleece liners. Dirt cheap or make your own!

Cat mentioned a good site for finding what's good for you. The nappy lady and twinkle on the web websites also offer a similar service.

Don't go out and buy loads of the same though. Try a couple of a few brands to see what worlks for you xxx


----------



## Kina

I agree with Minxy about finding what's best for you.

Personally I love Wee Notions nappies and wraps. www.weenotions.com. The microfibre nappies are really soft, they have a built in fleece liner (shake the poo down the loo), and a built in booster but you can add more if she's a heavy wetter. The leg elastics are also adjustable so you can make them smaller/bigger as Rebecca grows. They come in lots of pretty colours, but you're going to be covering them with a wrap anyhoo. I wish I'd gotten more neutral nappies now as it's the wraps that are on show. The Wee Notions wraps are really good, they've never let me down with regards to leaks, you can choose everything from the pattern on the outside to the colour of the waterproof layer on the inside and the binding. I've got girly ones and funky ones. Wee Notions also do some gorgeous pocket nappies, which like Minxy said, you just stuff the inside pocket with boring boosters which are hidden. You can get bright pink flowery ones or even animal print ones, they've got some great fabrics.

I used www.babykind.co.uk when I placed my initial order and their website is really good at explaining what you need to go with what nappies. 

If you have a look and are confused and have any questions at all just fire away. I keep forgetting about this section :oops:


----------



## beanie

Not much I can add to what minxy and Kina have said. I use pockets for night time as I can pad them to make them more absorbant. During the day I use the two part system with a shaped nappy and a wrap. There are some fab ones out there. I have some photos that I will upload and try and remember where I got them from.


Edit: Here are a selection of Seren's nappies.

These are the pocket nappies, all are from minki except the snow leapord print and cow print which are from weenotions. These are Seren's nightime nappies.

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a173/boneabee/IMGP1648.jpg

These are her day nappies, mainly from totsbots, weenotions, bumble, snugglebum.
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a173/boneabee/IMGP1650.jpg

And over those I put a wrap. This is the waterproof bit. You can get some really funky ones. These are from weenotions, funkywraps, totsbots and there are a few WAHM ones too.

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a173/boneabee/IMGP1649.jpg

And Seren modelling her strawberry wrap
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a173/boneabee/S4020641.jpg


----------



## KX

Thank youl all so much for your help. It is an expensive option but very worthwhile.

Beanie I love Seren's wraps, exactly what i am looking to buy :D


----------



## Dionne

Hello its me with some questions. im looking to order some. but i need it as easy as poss. 

i have just seen these
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Baby-Love-On...ryZ26269QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

when they say AIO do i need any thing else? or just that nappy?


----------



## Kina

They don't have a built in fleece liner, which I would probably use on one of those nappies to catch solids and also fleece is aquaphobic so any wee goes straight through it into the nappy and doesn't contact the skin. Ella is normally bone dry when she has fleece next to her skin.


----------



## Dionne

im looking for some that dont need wraps. just the nappy? can u get them like that??

when we met up in birmingham at the meet i seen Beanie show you the nappy seren had on it was pink and looked real soft thats the kind i would like rather then a wrap over the top?in the top pic the ones Beanie has posted do they need wraps? i really like the look of them?


----------



## Kina

The ones in Beanies top pic are pocket nappies. They don't need wraps or liners. The outside bit that you see like the cow hide etc is what is on show. The only thing you need to do with those nappies is put something inside the pocket called a booster and you're ready to go. I really like pockets, they dry quickly as you take the boosters out when you wash them.

You can get all in one nappies that don't need boosters, liners or wraps. But they aren't that absorbent. I used to have some magicalls which I used on Ella in the summer. They were just like a disposable in the way you just pop it on, except obviously you wash and reuse these lol. I wouldn't really recommend them for daily use though, they were great for when we were out and about, but they needed changing really regularly.


----------



## Dionne

thanks kina i do have a million and 1 questions :lol: sorry :oops: 

i have just got one of these i have that insert and the nappy.

do i need to use a wrap with it? and do i need to put a liner on?

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Fuzzi-Bunz-p...269QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item190075598225


----------



## Kina

Hey, nope with the fuzzis you just put the insert/booster inside the pocket and away you go. The inside of the nappy is fleece (next to their skin so allows moisture to pass through into the insert, and the outside is waterproof so it contains it all inside the pocket). I really like them, we have a couple larges and I can still squeeze Ella in the mediums. See how you get on with it, you might find you need to use a couple of inserts to have a really absorbent nappy, but after you've used it a few times you'll be able to judge how long it will last.


----------



## Dionne

thats great, i cant wait till Harley gets hopme so i can try it :D 

then i have some motherease coming soon so i will see which ones i get on better with :D its just trial and error at the mo, once i find the best kind il stock up on a few.

Harley lasts for hours in a nappy he dont wee alot but Dior soaks through within 3 hrs.

would pocket nappies be best for night time and just stuff them up a bit?


----------



## Kina

I use pockets at night, the ones I use are called minkis. https://www.babykind.co.uk/minkis.htm They're bulky, especially when padded out for the night, but we get on really well with them. They're all soft and fleecy, I put a prefold nappy inside (cheap way of boosting nappies you can get prefolds really cheaply from Ebay). Normally I wrap the prefold around another type of booster (terry towelling ones or microfibre) to give it extra absorbency.


----------



## Dionne

they are lovely the kind i like :D 

are they a bit to bulky for day time??

i was shocked witht he fuzzi its really light


----------



## Cat

Oh Dionne, which motherease one have your ordered, one size or multi fit. I have heard a lot of good things abbout the onesize in terms of how well they work (if not that attractive) but Iwas shown them by my nappy advisor and they looked really wide between the legs. I have ordered the multifit ones in my nappy trial, you will have to let me know how you get on with them.
Im also trying tots bots fluffles, bambozzles, and bumbles. I looked at the pocket nappies and they look good but I think work out the most expensive, cause you need to buy different sizes as they grow, and buy boosters for them. So Im looking at plain looking one size nappies, and then having a selection of funky looking wraps.


----------



## Kina

Dionne said:

> they are lovely the kind i like :D
> 
> are they a bit to bulky for day time??
> 
> i was shocked witht he fuzzi its really light

You could use them in the day but you'd probably find it hard fitting normal clothes over them, Ella's a right fat bum in hers when she goes to bed at night :lol: With the fuzzis you'd get away with using large ones on both of your bubs, I'm sure.

Cat you can get one sized pockets called Wonderoos. I've got quite a few of them. They have poppers to fold down for smaller babies. I've been using one of Ella's since she was 4 months old and it's still going strong, so I just bought a load of 2nd hand ones in unisex colours. I've been put off of using one sized normal nappies (not pockets) at first as I remember how tiny DD was when she was born and some of them are so big.


----------



## Cat

I looked at the wonderoos as they did look good, but they were Â£15 each and then Iwould need to buy the boosters too, making them double the price of all the other one I had been looking at. I priced all together for the 20 I need at Â£330, which it about Â£100 more than the alternatives I had in mind. Shame though cause Ido like the idea of pocket nappies, just seem expensive to me, unless I slowly built up a seletion from ebay, but Iwant to be able to get the essentials in one hit.


----------



## Dionne

at the moment i am liking the idea of pocket nappies more. Dior wees an awfull lot i have to change her twice through the night with pampers. so i like the idea of filling them up more. if we are i the house just put one filler in, if we are going out for a while fill it up a bit more. and that they dont need liners.

the 2 i am getting are
Mothease OneSize
OneLife One Size
and a wrap so i am going to try these and try the fuzzi pocket bappy then see whiuch i am liking most pocket or the ones that need wraps.

its so new to me it making my head spin but i have been searching ebay having a good look and i am slowly getting my head round it


----------



## Kina

It is really really confusing, it took me ages to understand the difference. I did find the babykind website really useful for listing the pros and cons of each nappy.

Cat I don't know how you feel about 2nd hand nappies but the wonderoos I bought were in fab condition and cost me Â£6 each. It's worth keeping an eye out.


----------



## Minxy

I don't use a lot of pocket nappies, just find shaped and wraps more reliable.

I do have a couple just for show off/occasional use and don't find them more expensive TBH. You can buy WAHM pockets from the US really cheap whilst the exchange rate is good. I just bought one for about Â£7.50 inc P+P which is cheaper than a Bamboozle! :D


----------



## Dionne

what does WAHM mean?

do these need any thing else other then somthing to fill them?


----------



## Minxy

WAHM - Work at Home Mum.

These are when women sew nappies from home to make money. Lots of the well-known brands in the UK are WAHM or at least started that way, including Minki and Weenotions. 

They're not any different.

PS Dionne, got you PO today thankyou! Will post nappies later :D


----------



## becks115

i heard on the radio that cloth nappies were not much more better for the environment that disposable ones?

becks xxxx:muaha:


----------



## beanie

That is baed on research where they had a small group of cloth nappy users who boiled washed the nappies, tumbled dried them and even ironed. No wonder there was no difference.


----------



## Kina

Who irons their nappies????


----------



## beanie

You mean you don't!! Tsk tsk such a sloppy mother aren't you :) I do mine the same time as I iron my socks and pants.


----------



## KX

beanie said:


> You mean you don't!! Tsk tsk such a sloppy mother aren't you :) I do mine the same time as I iron my socks and pants.

I should be ironing my size 20 bridget jones' but cant be assed!:rofl:


----------



## Imi

Ironing?? WTF is that lol

xxx


----------



## Kina

'I on in' nope doesn't sound familiar. I think it's that thing Matt does lol


----------



## beanie

its the stuff that keeps overflowing over my worksurface. Weird stuff, never seems to go away


----------



## Helen

What you do, Beanie, is stuff everything in the wardrobe, then when you're in a rush to get ready you just give it a quick shake and ironing becomes something you don't give two hoots about. :rofl:

I can highly recommend it as an alternative. I haven't used an iron in months!


----------



## beanie

Ooh sounds a plan. Anyway is the crumpled look in now??


----------



## ablaze

oh so u mean tht board and metaly/plastic thing in my cupboard has a use?!!!!


----------



## Helen

beanie said:


> Ooh sounds a plan. Anyway is the crumpled look in now??

It's all relative. When you've given them a good shake after taking them out of the wardrobe they look less crumpled than before and therefore not crumpled or as I like to think of it "naturally ironed". :rofl:


----------



## Newt

I found this site https://www.littlelamb.co.uk/shopmain.php

I bought one to look at as we are interested in re-usables. It's the cutest, softest thing, I wanted to wear it :happydance:

anyway I got a microfiber one, or something along those lines. I washed it and drapped it over one of those radiator racks. It was dry within 2 hours.

I am going to wait now to try when Bubba arrives, and if all goes well I will get these. I know they are not pretty colours but the packs are cheaper. And you get a bucket or two ;)


----------



## tinytoes

will the polysester fluffles make baby hot and sweaty? It's a fleecey one..


----------



## Jo

tinytoes said:


> will the polysester fluffles make baby hot and sweaty? It's a fleecey one..

believe it or not it doesn't, fleeecy material actually keps baby very dry as it wicks away lots of moisture

https://www.thenappylady.co.uk/ Is a really good site to have a look at


----------



## acv_17

If you're good with a sewing machine, you can always make your own  I don't even have a baby yet, and I'm already planning on making my own,...I'm just going to use the gerber cloth diapers in the middle, add a fleece liner(to keep moisture away) and a cute fabric on the outside, along with some kind of closure of course(probably velcro).


----------



## Faerie

I know this thread is old, but thanks anyway, very helpful!


----------

